# Worst Night Ever



## bosscrazyteacher (Aug 9, 2011)

So we have had Molly since Tuesday and I am going on hardly any sleep which I expected but my poor husband is having to go to work and is exhausted. Last night she went in her crate at 11:00 pm and cried all the way until 4:00 am. We took her out twice during that time and she went to the washroom both times. As soon as we put her back in her crate she cried and howled the rest of the night. Finally at 4:00 am I took her out and ended up on the couch with her in her bed laying on the floor beside me. She slept from 4:30 to 7:30 am however I did not becasue I was afraid she would get up and go pee in my living room. I took her outside an 7:30 and she went pee right away. Since getting up she played outside for an hour and is now back asleep in the living room. She slept for another 30 minutes in her bed, woke up tried her outside for a pee (did not go), has come back in and is now sleeping at the base of my feet in the living room. 

We have her crate in our kitchen and she loves the bed that we put in there. I am thinking about moving her into our living room and sleeping beside her for a few nights to see if we have more success. If this fails she may end up in our bedroom. How long did people keep puppies in the bedroom for before you could move them out to another room? If you sleep beside them how long did it take before you could leave them alone. I think the problem is she does not feel safe in her crate yet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I slept on the couch near her crate for about 2 weeks as Lady was a hard one to settle....after that i would wait till she fell asleep and then go upstairs and weened her onto just going to bed....it helped us alot to cover her crate too so that it was dark as she would wake with the sun....hope you have some good nights of sleep coming to you soon


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I had Buddy in our bedroom just for the first two nights a quick ssssh when he howled carmed him down,i think the first night i lifted his blanket off the top of the crate and lay on the floor next to him for 10mins till he carmed down .He then went downstairs and we prob had whimpering for the rest of the week but just for 5mins each night,now he makes no noise just the odd sigh.

I think the trick is not to take them out of the crate put a puppy pad in case she needs to go but never take out for toilet breaks,she will soon stop doing it in her crate.

Also one thing ive learnt along the way is at night now that Buddy sleeps in the crate in the lounge i pop him in there when he's getting sleepy at prob 9.30ish then he seems quite carm i usually stay downstairs watching tv till 10-10.30ish so when i go to bed he makes no noise at all now.

Prehaps you should stay downstairs with her so she knows your there for the next two nights ,but dont take her out of the crate etc,im sure after a couple of nights she will be fine.

Good luck dx


----------



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

bosscrazyteacher said:


> So we have had Molly since Tuesday and I am going on hardly any sleep which I expected but my poor husband is having to go to work and is exhausted. Last night she went in her crate at 11:00 pm and cried all the way until 4:00 am. We took her out twice during that time and she went to the washroom both times. As soon as we put her back in her crate she cried and howled the rest of the night. Finally at 4:00 am I took her out and ended up on the couch with her in her bed laying on the floor beside me. She slept from 4:30 to 7:30 am however I did not becasue I was afraid she would get up and go pee in my living room. I took her outside an 7:30 and she went pee right away. Since getting up she played outside for an hour and is now back asleep in the living room. She slept for another 30 minutes in her bed, woke up tried her outside for a pee (did not go), has come back in and is now sleeping at the base of my feet in the living room.
> 
> We have her crate in our kitchen and she loves the bed that we put in there. I am thinking about moving her into our living room and sleeping beside her for a few nights to see if we have more success. If this fails she may end up in our bedroom. How long did people keep puppies in the bedroom for before you could move them out to another room? If you sleep beside them how long did it take before you could leave them alone. I think the problem is she does not feel safe in her crate yet.


While reading your post I was ooing and arghing .
I bring Ernie home on the 25 wonder if i will be oohing and arging if hes keeping me up lol
Although it will get better I hope its not to long .


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

We have had Crumble since Saturday and last night when we put her in her crate not a soundmy wife went out shoppingthe firsttime for the first time leaving her in her crate and when my daughter came down stairs Crumble was just playing in her crate so just hang in there it does get better i promise, i was going to sleep on the sofa the first night with her but she is so good now


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

After we got Lucca on 23/7 I honestly wondered what on earth we had let ourselves in for. He cried for 3 or 4 hours EVERY night for 13 nights and I couldn't believe the cacophony of sounds such a tiny pup could make! I was determined not to bring him upstairs as this was the cats' sanctuary so we slogged it out in the kitchen. I spent 2 or 3 nights on a mattress on the floor next to his crate and we tried everything to tire him out before bed at approx 11pm. I thought we would never have a good night's sleep again. Then, miraculously, on the 14th night he went into his crate, cried for about 5 minutes then slept until 7am. Ever since he has been as good as gold, without even waking up for a pee in the night. We didn't try anything special or different, I just think he was rather wilful and then decided the crying wasn't worth it! Do hang in there, keep at it and pretty soon things will settle down. It really will get better and you will soon forget all the sleepless nights (I have, nearly!!!) xx


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Have you tried leaving the radio on low at night? if not then try a talk station it worked for us. xxx


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

We left ruby in her crate downstairs from day 1. She cried a little the first two nights but we never went down. From then on she slept 11-6 and now 11-8. She just goes in her bed when we say bedtime. Puppies will happily have you up all night, they can sleep all day! Leave a puppy pad or newspaper in the crate, little puppies can't hold a wee all night. Ruby was 11 weeks before she could hold it all night. They grow up so fast all this will be a distant memory very soon. Good luck!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh I feel for you and at the same time I am glad not to be the only one to feel guilty about asking myself what we let ourselves into 
Cider is a little rascal, when it comes to being by himself as well. The first 4 nights it was solid barking and howling. Luckily, his bark was more quiet than it is now, the neighbours didnt hear him that time. I honestly don't know, how I managed to stay hard and not go to him. And it was even more tempting, when I knew, that he sleeps fine in his bed from 4.30 or so ( when I couldnt bare anymore barking ) when I was next to him on the couch. Sooo tempting, to take him upstairs and let him sleep next to the bed. But I know I dont want a dog in the bedroom...not when they are little and up to so much anyway. So basicly I only can give you sympathy and say hang in there. We had the radio and a little light on in the first weeks and wrapped a ticking clock in a towel for him cause they miss mums and sibblings heartbeat ( that was the first night he settled a bit more )
One other thing I realized: If I give Cider big cuddles before his bedtime, th3n he would bark and whine even now, for about 15 min, when I leave him as if he says: First you give me big fuzz, now you are leaving me...So we make it a quick one in the night time. Garden, bed, door closed. Good luck! You get there, promise!!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Rachel 163 said:


> While reading your post I was ooing and arghing .
> I bring Ernie home on the 25 wonder if i will be oohing and arging if hes keeping me up lol
> Although it will get better I hope its not to long .


Yes!! Ooohs and aaaahs are standard with cockapoos - along with some other words at times that are a bit less sweet They are the most adorable, mischievous, lively wee creatures and will drive you bananas at times - but you will forgive them every time. 
ps. Hope he doesn't keep you off your sleep for too many nights, lol


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

We've had this problem too, we got him Monday, the first night he cried for a long, long time and last night he cried for about 20 min then nothing until 6:20 this a.m. ( He was waking at 2:30, and 4). Mind you, he had wet in the laundry room (with puppy pad) but went straight out when I got up.

One thing I changed was that he hated being put in his room during the day too, and I got a puppy kong and stuffed it with some kibble and when I left gave it to him, and it calmed him down greatly. Later in the evening, he was fussing for almost 30 min (he probably thought it was bedtime) but settled much better.

Good luck finding something that works for you!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am afraid we were useless with Beau from day 2!!! The first night she was put in the kitchen and as my daughter and I were so tired from the drive to get her we didn't hear a thing but got up early anyway and found Beau had moved the draught excluder from the door and was sat shivering in front of the draught so we felt very guilty all day! Second night we put her in my en suite as it is lovely and warm - Beau cried for an hour, my daughter cried for an hour and Beau was then taken into my daughter's room and has slept on the end of her bed every since which is ok with me as Beau will stay there until one of us gets up whether 6am or 10am with no accidents!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

When she's asleep at your feet pop her in her crate. 
If they can see you from the crate you have a fair chance she will settle quickly. 
Cider an Martha eh, she is by far the loudest and most persistent puppy I've had!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ali - if my daughter reads that, I'm done for


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ali - if my daughter reads that, I'm done for


Sorry  There is only the two of so I figure if Beau and Madeleine are happy then everyone is happy lol X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Our Siamese cat sleeps with Ciara, he's not that impressed with the pup already


----------

